# wallpaper



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2009)

Whats the best place to get wallpaper ands screen savers with out getting a virus


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I'd first say that these days you can make a wallpaper yourself out of almost any digital image you and that screen savers are not a practical necessity any longer.

Taking that as a given, then the best way of avoiding a virus whilst looking for such things is not to click on the ads for same that show up all over the place and to make sure your virus scanner has an in-built link analyser i.e. it pre-snoops the site and checks that there's nothing bad there (AVG does this for example).


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> Whats the best place to get wallpaper ands screen savers with out getting a virus


Do a search on this site here... I've (and a few others) posted several virus safe wall paper sites that have absolutely stunning images.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 15, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Well, I'd first say that these days you can make a wallpaper yourself out of almost any digital image you and that screen savers are not a practical necessity any longer.


Beat me to it!


----------



## wushu2004 (Jun 27, 2009)

If you wanted to, you could go to http://flickr.com and search for images under a Creative Commons license.  As a Flickr member, I have seen amazing images posted.


----------



## jim777 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mintywhite.com has tons of wallpapers and other free stuff.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 23, 2009)

I uploaded pics from my vacation and am using those.


----------

